# what does PO on a prescription mean?



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hello.

As per above really.I am supposed to be weaning off my predisolone 25, 15, 10 and 5mg each for a week. But on the prescription they have written : predisolone 25mg PO?

can you help? thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Very simple - it means per oral - or by mouth.
PR is per rectum and PV is per vagina.

It is just the route of administration intended.


----------

